# bow in plaster



## mlpluess (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

I have a bow in a plaster wall that needs to be repaired. The problem is that there is a built in cabinet about four inches away from the bow and the wall continues to the corner which is the inside of the built in. The built in goes from the floor to ceiling. 

I first thought of just removing the bow and fixing with drywall but the plaster is so brittle that i am afraid the whole wall might come down. There has been paneling over this wall since the early 70's which might be a big cause to why it is so brittle. 

Since I am doing a wood wall treatment over the entire wall, I was wondering if I took 1/4 plywood and screwed it into the wall, if that would pull the bow in enough to make the wall smooth. 

The kitchen will be a rustic look with wood planks on the walls so it does not have to be perfect.

Any thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mlpluess said:


> Any thoughts?


yes, 2 of them. 
1, post pic/s
2, sstrip the wall and start over.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If you are doing a wood wall treatment just whack the offending area with a hammer until the bow is. Gone and then just put your wood over it, ron


----------



## mlpluess (Mar 25, 2014)

Would love to wack the wall and start over but the plaster just happens to be the inside wall of the built in.

Could not tell there was a bow when the paneling was up or I would not have even attempted to take it down.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not even try and install wood over a failing plaster wall without removing the plaster first.
Could be a bowed stud, failing keys in the plaster.
What direction are you planing on running it?
If it's vertical what do you plan on nailing it to?


----------



## mlpluess (Mar 25, 2014)

The only thing bowing is the plaster. This is an exterior wall that is very solid, just plaster issue in this spot. I can actually push the plaster back to the lath which is why I was thinking about putting the plywood over it. 

The wood planks will be run horizontally and mailed through the plaster into the lath.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If just trying to reattach the plaster; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuj_1jhizt4&feature=related

The lath holding the plaster may not hold your added boards without splitting/failure. You really need to find and attach the fasteners to the studs.

Gary


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If it's not pulling away from the lathe too bad, plaster washers are a good way to initiate a good repair:


----------



## mlpluess (Mar 25, 2014)

Great ideas! Thank you!!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

saw an episode of this old house recently dealing with this. The basic repair was based on gymschu's recommendation but before running the screws in they used some 1X2's across the bulged area to hold it back while the screws with the funky washers were screwed in. That is so the screw and washer does not need to pull the plaster back but only hold it once it was pushed back by the board.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

For one, if youre attaching a panel to the wall via screws, the plaster doesnt matter at all, just screw your anchors into the concrete/blocks.

Second, why on earth would you try to fasten your plaster with "washers"??

Just knock off whatevers loose, and plaster over the spot again.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

These are not just any plastic washers they are for plaster repair.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

Aha, and what is the advantage in not just removing the loose plaster and filling the hole? You still have loose chunks of plaster despite applying those washers...


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

nap said:


> saw an episode of this old house recently dealing with this. The basic repair was based on gymschu's recommendation but before running the screws in they used some 1X2's across the bulged area to hold it back while the screws with the funky washers were screwed in. That is so the screw and washer does not need to pull the plaster back but only hold it once it was pushed back by the board.


I saw that episode or one like it, but I believe they also drilled some holes into the loose areas and injected some kind of adhesive to rebond the plaster to the lathe, and then put in the screws. Once the adhesive set, they may or may not have removed the screws.


----------

